# Hey PPL!



## Koril (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello members of this forum!...
Well...Im a Brazilian cat lover....and i entered in this forum to talk about cats, and make new friends...
Cya!
I will post the pics of my cats on ''meet my cat''!
G'Day and sorry for my limited english


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome! pets & purrs being sent


----------



## Koril (Dec 8, 2007)

Thank you! 
dmcwlvssr your cat on avatar has the same color of my cat that i posted on meet my kitty...
:catrun


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Koril! Welcome to the forum. Enjoy!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

On my way over to see your cat pics!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Also heading to see your pics!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Koril, welcome :wink:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Helloooooooo! Nice to have you here.


----------

